# Panel Van Delinquents



## 101180 (Sep 29, 2006)

You know the feeling. You arrive on a site, an aire or a wildspot. Everything is quiet, the view not too bad and the shops are close at hand. About an hour later a van heads towards you magnetically drawn to the gap between you and the view. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! 
Oh No - It's a panel van !!! 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! Out they come to inspect their new location. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! Out come the chairs. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! Off to the toilet, one at a a time. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! Next one off to the toilet. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! Inside to prepare a meal. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! Let's eat outside. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!!chairs and table packed away. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! back inside. 

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! off to the toilet one at a time 
And so it goes on the whole process repeating itself as dawn breaks. 

Seems to me all panel van owners are unaware of their delinquent status.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jhon

Click, WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH, BANG !!! 

Keep your head down, incoming flak from irate panel van owners on it's way !!!!!


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

*It wasnt me this summer*

It wasn't me, or at least not this summer.
The sliding door fell off in Germany and the trip had to continue without the use of it - a right pain.
Fixed now it runs so smooooooth.
Trouble is I still slam it like the old days& it bounces back open again, so you get the WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH twice!
Happy camping Mark


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Re: It wasnt me this summer*



ethnicall said:


> Trouble is I still slam it like the old days& it bounces back open again, so you get the WHOOSH, bang, WHOOSH twice!
> Happy camping Mark


I have the same van as you, we try to be considerate towards fellow site users re, noise.

We close our slider by pushing it at the hinge end, so instead of a sliding sound leading up to a slamming sound all you hear is a short sharp click as the door locks into place. We have modified the interior so that this procedure can be carried out from inside the van as well, very helpfull late at night.

Texas


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

jhon,

A warm welcome to MHF! 

Hopefully in your second post, now that you have that off your chest, we can enjoy a more positive introduction to new friends.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Hopefully in your second post, now that you have that off your chest, we can enjoy a more positive introduction to new friends.


 :lol: :lol: Indeed, welcome to jhon. Not keen on panel vans then? And there was me, thinking of changing to one :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jhon  

If you're that wound up by panel vans I have one for sale, you could buy it and do Top Gear destruction item on it, just to get your own back  

I'll leave you imagine what.....don't park by me then as I have found out on my new van that unless I slam the side door it does not shut properly 8O 

Whoosh, Bang....MHS...Rob


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We use our smaller rear door !!!!!
Only.. WHOOSH, BANG !!! you get from my van is after we have gone to bed !!!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: 

I know what you mean on the sliding door noise.. We do think about the noise and effect on others "but that life on the road".. No one's perfect.. What about those coachbulit one's where the door always needs 2 or 3 slams to shut correctly..

Now what you should do.. Is invite you panel van neighbour round for a meal and drinks. Then you get less noise...


steve


----------

